Ask HN: ElasticSearch as a database, why or why not? - chirau
======
giulianob
No, anything other than finding by id is eventually consistent by default.
Also, modifying the schema generally means reindexing. Those 2 points should
be enough to keep you away from trying to use it as a standard db. Use it for
data that needs rich searching like it was designed for.

